# Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: More details on Cree module



## whc (Apr 23, 2007)

*Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: More details on Cree module*

Just gut the brand new Dereelight DR-CL1H in the mail today, was shipped on the 20th and today the 23th I got it. Thats only 3 days with DHL Express, nice and fast .

I got this flash from Dereelight directly, see in this thread: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=160704&page=1&pp=30

Dereelight is a brand new company, if I am not mistaking this is the first flashlight ever coming from Dereelight, and for that reason I was very exited about what I did get for my money, since no review or users opinion was to find of this flashlight. But could not resist, the tactical switch, 2-stage head twist system, and either SSC P4 or Cree XR-E modules to chose from (also LuxIII and Xenon Bulb is a choice), either Black and Gey colour can be chosen (I got the Grey one). More info can be found on http://www.dereelight.com/dr-c1h.htm.

It came in a nice gift box where it also is vell protected, the flashlight has a nice Grey/Natural HAIII all shiny, I came with the SSC P4 module installed (also bought the Cree XR-E module), a small bag with O-ring and a screw for fitting 18650 (if too short, though I did not nedd it), aluminium ring for use with "drop in" modules, and a extra flat rubber switch cover, for tail standing. And now to some thing that it not often seen a _Manual_ is also included, and it is well written (in English) with ilustrations, VERY NICE!

The pocket clip is nice and hard, it really gets a tight grip. The pocket clip easy comes off, just unscrew the 3 screws, and woila a flashlight without a pocket clip. It is a very good solution, nothing I have seen before, if you don't like pocket clips, you can take it off and the only reminder is 3 small "half" holes, that dosn't bother you (you probably would not even notice them).

Enough reading, now to some pictures, hope you will enjoy .


















From left: DR-CL1H, M1, M1 Tactical












With M1 GID rubber cover installed (not included)
























Fits 18650 protected nicely




Battery has to be put in "reversed" (+ at tail end)




The SSC P4 reflector and glass lins




The SSC P4 LED module








The Cree XR-E Drop In Module (Widest: 26.5mm, Middle: 23mm, Bottom: 19.5mm)












The tailcap disassembled




The Manual








The head twist low/high system, is very clever. If you can see the picture below, there is a spring and in the middle of the spring there is a little "golden stick". I belive when the spring comes in contact with the "golden stick", it is on high (when the head is tight), and when not in contact (head lossened) it is in low. Simple and unique.









Now to some beamshots .

DR-CL1H SSC P4 1x18650 on High <-UPDATED!




DR-CL1H SSC P4 1x18650 on Low <-UPDATED!




DR-CL1H SSC P4 1x18650 on High Bezel tighned all the way down (max flood) <-UPDATED!




DR-CL1H SSC P4 1x18650 on High Bezel tighned all the way down (max flood), 2-Stops Underexposed <-UPDATED!




DR-CL1H SSC P4 1x18650 on High Bezel loosened just a tad (max flood without hole in center) <-UPDATED!




DR-CL1H SSC P4 1x18650 on High Bezel loosened just a tad (max flood without hole in center), 2-Stops Underexposed <-UPDATED!




DR-CL1H SSC P4 1x18650 on High Bezel loosened just a tad more (max throw) <-UPDATED!




DR-CL1H SSC P4 1x18650 on High Bezel loosened just a tad more (max throw), 2-Stops Underexposed <-UPDATED!




DR-CL1H SSC P4 1x18650 on High Bezel loosened a bit more (wide spot) <-UPDATED!




DR-CL1H SSC P4 1x18650 on High Bezel loosened a bit more (wide spot), 2-Stops Underexposed <-UPDATED!




Left: DR-CL1H SSC P4 1x18650 on High, Right: M1 SSC P4 1x18650 <-UPDATED!




Left: DR-CL1H SSC P4 1x18650 on High, Right: M1 SSC P4 1x18650, 2-Stops Underexposed <-UPDATED!




Left: DR-CL1H SSC P4 1x18650 on High, Right: T5 SSC P4 1xR123A <-UPDATED!




Left: DR-CL1H SSC P4 1x18650 on High, Right: T5 SSC P4 1xR123A, 2-Stops Underexposed <-UPDATED!




Left: DR-CL1H SSC P4 1x18650 on High, Right: M1 With Dereeligh Cree XR-E Drop In 1x1865




Left: DR-CL1H SSC P4 1x18650 on High, Right: M1 With Dereeligh Cree XR-E Drop In 1x18650, 2-Stops Underexposed




Yes you read right, the M1 can fit the Deree XR-E Drop In module








The DR-CL1H has a very nice/big sidespill, se here compared to M1 Tactical <-UPDATED!





---

UPDATE: Here is some Lux reading of Overall Output:

_Dereelight DR-CL1H:_
1x18650 3.7v SSC P4 on high: *7300* Lux <-UPDATED!
1x18650 3.7v SSC P4 on low: *2190* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SSC P4 on high: *7740* Lux <-UPDATED!
2xRCR123A 3.7v SSC P4 on low: *3450* Lux
1x18650 3.7v Cree XR-E on high: *7340* Lux
1x18650 3.7v Cree XR-E on low: *2560* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v Cree XR-E on high: *7290* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v Cree XR-E on low: *2840* Lux

_Amilite T5:_
1xRCR123A 3.0v on high: *8340* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *10910* Lux
_Fenix L1D-CE:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on turbo: *3990* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *3770* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *1910* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *430* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on turbo: *4410* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on high: *4030* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on medium: *2060* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on low: *460* Lux
1x14500 Li-ion on turbo: *8240* Lux
1x14500 Li-ion OP on turbo: *8390* Lux
_Led-Lenser Hokus Fokus:_
3xAAA Ni-Mh: *4850* Lux
_Lumapower M1:_
1x18650 XR-E OP on high: *8140* Lux
1x18650 XR-E OP on low: *1640* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v XR-E OP: *8950* Lux
1x18650 SSC P4 OP: *5540* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SSC P4 OP: *8230* Lux
_Lumapower Tactical M1:_
1x18650 3.7v OP on high: *7770* Lux
1x18650 3.7v SM on high: *8140* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v OP on high: *8130* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SM on high: *8250* Lux
_Lumapower LP-Mini:_
1xRCR123A 3.7v OP: *7810* Lux
_Lumapower M3:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *3640* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *1270* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *40* Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on high: *4300* Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *1310* Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on low: *350* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on high: *5880* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on medium: *3020* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on low: *690* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *4390* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on medium: *2940* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on low: *680* Lux
_Nuwai X-3:_
2xAA Ni-Mh: *3020* Lux
_Ultrafire WF-500L:_
2x18650 3.7v: *4660* Lux
_Rexlight REX2.0:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *3810* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *810* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *210* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on high: *5550* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on medium: *1570* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on low: *570* Lux

Here is some Lux reading at 1m in Throw:

_Dereelight DR-CL1H:_
1x18650 3.7v SSC P4 on high: *2430* Lux <-UPDATED!
1x18650 3.7v SSC P4 on low: *1110* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SSC P4 on high: *2540* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SSC P4 on low: *1550* Lux
1x18650 3.7v Cree XR-E on high: *3290* Lux
1x18650 3.7v Cree XR-E on low: *1160* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v Cree XR-E on high: *3410* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v Cree XR-E on low: *1380* Lux

_Amilite T5:_
1xRCR123A 3.0v on high: *2520* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *3260* Lux
_Fenix L1D CE:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on turbo: *1460* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on turbo: *1510* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on high: *1410* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on medium: *730* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on low: *170* Lux 
1x14500 Li-ion on turbo: *3150* Lux
1x14500 Li-ion OP on turbo: *2820* Lux
Led-Lenser Hokus Fokus:
3xAAA Ni-Mh: *4460* Lux
_Lumapower M1:_
1x18650 XR-E OP on high: *4820* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v XR-E OP: *5500* Lux
_Lumapower Tactical M1:_
1x18650 3.7v OP on high: *4940* Lux
1x18650 3.7v SM on high: *7150* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v OP on high: *5070* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SM on high: *7390* Lux
_Lumapower M3:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *1240* Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on high: *1530* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on high: *1980* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *1550* Lux
_Lumapower Lp-Mini:_
1xRCR123A 3.7v OP: *4700* Lux
_Nuwai X-3:_
2xAA Ni-Mh: *1340* Lux
_Ultrafire WF-500L:_
2x18650 3.7v: *4710* Lux
_Rexlight REX2.0:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *840* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *210* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *60* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on high: *1460* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on medium: *460* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on low: *160* Lux

---

Current Draw with SSC P4:
1x18650 on High: *0.75*A
2xRCR123A on High *0.69*A

---

UPDATE: First runtime tests now done with SSC P4.

_AW's protected RCR123A "750"mAh on High_: *1*hours *3*minutes until the protection kicked in.
_Protected 18650 2200mAh on High_: Start *4.23*v after *2*hours down to *3.73*v
After about *2*hours *45*minutes the flashlight became noticeably dimmer
After *3*hours voltage down to *2.77*v and the flashlight is very dim, still with usable light
After *4*hours voltage down to *2.65*v and flashlight is a bit dimmer, but still with usable light
After *5*hours the flashlight is still very dim voltage down to *2.62*v, stopped the test here!

I would say about *2*hours *45*minutes of very well regulated light on 2200mAh 18650, and after that the flashlight gradually becomes more and more dimmer, think the flashlight will have a usable light until the protection would kick in.

---

UPDATE: Seams like there was a problem with the SSC P4 module I got, or that will say, the LED was not proper glued to the heat sink, which caused the flashlight to turn blue/greenish and loose output after being turned on for about 10sec, and that was becaurse the LED was getting to hot since it could not proper get off with the heat. I used some Artic Silver Thermal Adhensive and that really took care of that problem, a small fix, but with at big effect. Se this post for details: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1987922&postcount=67

An example of the before and after:

Before (left: CL1H SSC P4, Right: M1 SSC P4)




After (left: CL1H SSC P4, Right: M1 SSC P4)





Notice how blue the tint was before, hard to believe it is the same led right? (but it is )...

---

UPDATE: Some more details on the Cree module, and the new special Cree "curved" reflector, that Dereelight was so kind to let me try.

Here is some images comparing to the stock smooth reflector (left) and the new "curved" reflector (right).








Smooth




"Curved"





Some beamshots.

Smooth reflector




Smooth reflector, 2-stops underexposed




"Curved" reflector




"Curved" reflector, 2-stops underexposed




Left: "Curved" reflector, Right: M1 OP-Reflector




Left: "Curved" reflector, Right: M1 OP-Reflector, 2-stops underexposed


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Nice review, thanks! It really looks massive. Does the manual say if the retaining ring comes with all lights or is it only supplied when you get both modules? If mine ever gets to leave Frankfurt (where it is being held) the modding will begin. I'm going to use a dropin or driver from another source to increase the output as a first step. A deeper reflector would be nice too.
Fläskigt flott ficklampa!
Stefan


----------



## whc (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



StefanFS said:


> Nice review, thanks! It really looks massive. Does the manual say if the retaining ring comes with all lights or is it only supplied when you get both modules? If mine ever gets to leave Frankfurt (where it is being held) the modding will begin. I'm going to use a dropin or driver from another source to increase the output as a first step. A deeper reflector would be nice too.
> Fläskigt flott ficklampa!
> Stefan


 Nothing in the manual about if the aluminium ring is included when nut buying the Cree drop in. Though would be very surprised if it was not include, think it is standard accessory .


----------



## luchs (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

thanks for the nice review. quick as usual!!!

i would like to see a beamshot with the focus opened but not as wide as the donut hole comes. (reminds me of the old mag )
do you think, in this case the beam is wider than a usual SSC-light?? (without focus)

and once again: someone has put it into the huntlight FT01???


----------



## Lobo (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Wow, very nice review. You're damn fast I must say, didn't think we would see any reviews on this light for a while, so thanks!
The M1 looks insanely bright with the Deree light cree drop in. Is it brighter than the Deree with the cree drop in? 
All in all, looks like a very fine light.


----------



## whc (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



luchs said:


> thanks for the nice review. quick as usual!!!
> 
> i would like to see a beamshot with the focus opened but not as wide as the donut hole comes. (reminds me of the old mag )
> do you think, in this case the beam is wider than a usual SSC-light?? (without focus)
> ...


 Will see what I can come up with, right now I am running a runtime test. You can get spot (like the LuxIII) or a bit more floody (like many other including Lumapower M1 and Amilite T5), or you can go to wide, but seams like the donut ring is not to be without in wide mode and in max flood mode.


----------



## havand (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Just a quick question...Are the spare modules just a replacement post and led or do they include a seperate driver as well? Thanks!


----------



## whc (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



Lobo said:


> Wow, very nice review. You're damn fast I must say, didn't think we would see any reviews on this light for a while, so thanks!
> The M1 looks insanely bright with the Deree light cree drop in. Is it brighter than the Deree with the cree drop in?
> All in all, looks like a very fine light.


 Should be the same since it uses the same regulation, only the body is difference.


----------



## whc (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



havand said:


> Just a quick question...Are the spare modules just a replacement post and led or do they include a seperate driver as well? Thanks!


 The Cree module? It is a complete "Drop In" with driver/regulation, LED, Reflector, Spring and so on .


----------



## jsr (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

The Dereelight is really nice looking. I love bezel down carry, something that's sorely lacking in lights this size. Considering the weight of most 2x123A lights and that their clips aren't super hard/tight, most cannot be clipped onto the brim of a hat (SF C2, SF M2, LP M1, etc.) which is the only reason for a bezel-up clip. The wire clip looks great too, and I like the simple 2-mode operation. But I'm a bit disappointed that it seems to have considerably lower output, about 75%, so about 85 lumens.


----------



## HiltiHome (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

whc:

Is the two mode system part of the LA, or part of the head ?

Will we loose two mode when using common D26 LA ?


----------



## HiltiHome (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

whc:

Is this a must have light, or just another nice light ?

It has some nice features and seems to be very well build,
but the output isn't that great...

What do you think ?


----------



## whc (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



jsr said:


> The Dereelight is really nice looking. I love bezel down carry, something that's sorely lacking in lights this size. Considering the weight of most 2x123A lights and that their clips aren't super hard/tight, most cannot be clipped onto the brim of a hat (SF C2, SF M2, LP M1, etc.) which is the only reason for a bezel-up clip. The wire clip looks great too, and I like the simple 2-mode operation. But I'm a bit disappointed that it seems to have considerably lower output, about 75%, so about 85 lumens.


 The output is actually brighter the first 10 seconds the light is turned on, then it becomes darker and more blue in tint (starts at about 8300LUX then drops down to about 6700Lux). Contacted Dereelight about this, and was told that this probably was the LED, so maybe bad BIN...?


----------



## whc (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



HiltiHome said:


> whc:
> 
> Is the two mode system part of the LA, or part of the head ?
> 
> Will we loose two mode when using common D26 LA ?


 It is a part of the driver/regulation (LED module/drop in). So you will loose the 2 modes when using a standard drop in.


----------



## HiltiHome (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



whc said:


> The output is actually brighter the first 10 seconds the light is turned on, then it becomes darker and more blue in tint (starts at about 8300LUX then drops down to about 6700Lux). Contacted Dereelight about this, and was told that this probably was the LED, so maybe bad BIN...?



Ohh, i have seen this behavior before...it's caused by very poor thermal contact from the emitter to the heatsink.

You should ask for a replacment, or remount the emitter with good thermal paste, or epoxy like arctic-silver.

Check if the emitter is not sitting flush on the heatsink...


Would you buy it again ?
I have to many light and asking myself, if i realy need it...

Heinz


----------



## whc (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



HiltiHome said:


> whc:
> 
> Is this a must have light, or just another nice light ?
> 
> ...


 Depends on what you are looking for. This got pretty much it all, throw or flood, 2-stage output, tactical switch, several LED modules, good pocket clip, and it fits D26 drop inn’s. I think that is a good deal for $54.5 (introduction price).

Though the one I got has some smaller issues that I hope is not normal.

1. Some of the mirror of the SSC P4 reflector, was/is broken off (have contacted Alan from Dereelight, and he will send me a new one).
2. The screws that are holding the clip was/is kind of "over tightened", or looks like a too big screwdriver has bean used to tighten them, making the top "star" little damaged (hard to explain) (will get some new screws after contacting Alan from Dereelight).
3. The lens/glass is a bit too small in diameter, nothing to be worried about, since it is not noticeably, and is covering the o-ring well. But it is about 0.65mm too small in diameter.
4. The SSC P4 module/LED is getting darker/blue after about 10 seconds of constant on, going from about 8300Lux to 6700Lux, maybe just a bad LED/BIN (am hoping so), thinking about ordering a new SSC P4 module and some good bin SSC P4 LED’s, and try to mod a module and see if it is in fact the LED or driver/regulation.

Will keep Dereelight updated if I find any more "problems", and hopefully they will correct them in the future (Alan is very helpful, and am open for info/problems and so on). I see a great future for this brand ...


----------



## whc (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



HiltiHome said:


> Ohh, i have seen this behavior before...it's caused by very poor thermal contact from the emitter to the heatsink.
> 
> You should ask for a replacment, or remount the emitter with good thermal paste, or epoxy like arctic-silver.
> 
> ...


 Am actually considering getting a second, while the price is down, though have no real use for two, but would be nice to have one permanent SSC P4, and another for Cree drop in (damn this forum is real hard for my wallet) ...So yes would buy it again, think you get much for the money.

Will try remounting the emitter, will buy some "Arctic Silver Thermal Adhesive" if that should fix it...


----------



## havand (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Is the finish the same as the one in the pics? I usually don't like 'slick' lights. IE, the new fenix finishes annoy me for some reason. But, I think these lights look really cool as they appear 'wet'. Dunno, maybe it's just me.


----------



## whc (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



havand said:


> Is the finish the same as the one in the pics? I usually don't like 'slick' lights. IE, the new fenix finishes annoy me for some reason. But, I think these lights look really cool as they appear 'wet'. Dunno, maybe it's just me.


 Yes it is the same, looks "shiny", very different HA than other flashlights I have seen. Looks nice I think ...


----------



## whc (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Some throw shots.

Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC P4 1x18650 on High




Lumapower M1 SSC P4 1x18650




Amilite T5 SSC P4 R123A 3.0v


----------



## CanDo (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Awesome review, thanks so much!
I'm in the middle of deciding now between one of these and the LP M1. Why use the SSC p4 over the Cree XR-E? The XR-E appears much Brighter....

By any chance do you think you could post beamshots (preferably real-life, similar to those just posted) with the XR-E in both? That would be very helpful for many, here . If not, I'm mainly interested in which has the better throw...

Any thoughts on the quality compared to the LP M1? I like the smaller head, and bezel-down clip, but am still awaiting the runtime tests and such....:goodjob:, looking forward to more.


----------



## jsr (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

whc - keep us updated on the emitter issue. I'm very interested to know if the drop in output is due to poor thermal contact. If it is, it shows the design is meant for higher output and may be a bad module (bad thermal contact)...of course, this also shows a bit of oops slipping by QC, but something like that is hard to catch.


----------



## cernobila (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



whc said:


> Nothing in the manual about if the aluminium ring is included when nut buying the Cree drop in. Though would be very surprised if it was not include, think it is standard accessory .



I only ordered the light with SSC and there was no ring, I am sure it only comes with the Cree module as required.


----------



## havand (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



CanDo said:


> <snip> Why use the SSC p4 over the Cree XR-E? The XR-E appears much Brighter....
> <snip>



I don't have one yet, but I think the answer is that the SSC P4 is variable focus and the XR-E is fixed focus.


----------



## CanDo (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



havand said:


> I don't have one yet, but I think the answer is that the SSC P4 is variable focus and the XR-E is fixed focus.


Oh alright, thanks 
For my application, focusing won't be an issue so that's very good to know.


----------



## cernobila (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



havand said:


> Is the finish the same as the one in the pics? I usually don't like 'slick' lights. IE, the new fenix finishes annoy me for some reason. But, I think these lights look really cool as they appear 'wet'. Dunno, maybe it's just me.



The finish colour is about the same as my T5 but most parts are more polished than the T5....IMHO the finish is great


----------



## cernobila (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



whc said:


> The output is actually brighter the first 10 seconds the light is turned on, then it becomes darker and more blue in tint (starts at about 8300LUX then drops down to about 6700Lux). Contacted Dereelight about this, and was told that this probably was the LED, so maybe bad BIN...?



I have tested mine with just my eyes, turned it on for about two minutes, cant detect any change or at least it is very hard to tell if there are any changes. I am using a battery that has been charged and left alone for about a week in my draw. I did not top it up before I put it in my light. I dont like to use freshly charged batteries in my lights. Not sure if this makes any difference.

......I cant help it, this light keeps reminding me of my old S/F L2 but being much brighter with a lot longer run time (yet to be verified by "whc")


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Great review. Looking forward to runtime tests, and your opinions on the Cree vs SSC modules. If the runtimes and regulation look good, I may be in for one of these bad boys.


----------



## whc (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



CanDo said:


> Awesome review, thanks so much!
> I'm in the middle of deciding now between one of these and the LP M1. Why use the SSC p4 over the Cree XR-E? The XR-E appears much Brighter....
> 
> By any chance do you think you could post beamshots (preferably real-life, similar to those just posted) with the XR-E in both? That would be very helpful for many, here . If not, I'm mainly interested in which has the better throw...
> ...


 Like the beam pattern of the SSC P4, with LP M1 Cree vs. SSC, I think they both is about the same brightness, though the Cree has more throw and the SSC is more flood. If you like throw then the Cree XR-E with smooth reflector (or even OP-Type reflector) is hard to beat...The SSC P4 is more of a floody beam, like the LuxIII


----------



## whc (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



jsr said:


> whc - keep us updated on the emitter issue. I'm very interested to know if the drop in output is due to poor thermal contact. If it is, it shows the design is meant for higher output and may be a bad module (bad thermal contact)...of course, this also shows a bit of oops slipping by QC, but something like that is hard to catch.


 Will get a new SSC P4 module soon, so will test too see if this just was a bad one (I think it is), will also try to use Artic Silver 5 to create contact between the heat sink and LED, am right in the middle of that mod, will get back to see it that does it...


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

I ordered the DR-CL1H with onlythe SSC P4 option. I did not get the lens retaining ring to use with dropins. I guess you only get that with the Cree module. Now I have to find another way to fix the lens in place when using dropins. I get virtually the same Lux values as WHC. ~2000 Lux in throw and ~6000 Lux total output. The output could probably increase enormously with another reflector and driver circuit.
Stefan


----------



## whc (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Just finished the mod on the SSC P4 module, using Artic silver 5 to make contact to the heat sink. And surely that took care of it, it no longer turns blue/greenish when turned on for more than 10sec. Though the Lux reading is the same, toes not get any brighter, maybe it is only a T-bin?


----------



## jsr (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

That's strange. If the heatsinking problem was resolved, there should be more output as the output drops with increasing die temp.


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Removed by user. Not appropriate/speculation.


----------



## HiltiHome (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Hi whc,

glad to hear, that Artic-Silver did the job.

If the light is still to dim you may either got a T-bin emitter, or the emitter was damaged due to overheating.

PhotonFanatic is well know for selling emitters with true binning.
Go for USVOH, if you like a little warmer tint that is very usefull for outdoor use.


----------



## JKL (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Thanks Vhc,great review and nice pictures .:goodjob:

Someone have pictures of black version?


----------



## whc (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Just ordered a new one with SSC P4, will post some comparison between the two when it arrives, to see if it just is a bad LED I have. Dereelight has a very good costumer’s service, hoping for quick shipping, than just maybe it will be here before the weekend.

BTW, while I modded the LED in my flashlight, I managed to take the regulation/driver board out of the flashlight, and took a high res shots of it, maybe some on with some knowledge finds it interesting???

 Download the image


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

WHC,
did you measure the current to the led AT the led or elsewhere? I saw that you wrote earlier that the current draw was 0.75 A.
Possibly they got a bad shipment of SSC or they are using T-bin, since they don't state what bin they are using. Still, the reflector is an abomination. The light is so sweet, it looks good and feels very good in my hand. The finish is excellent and the clickie switch is very nice. It really deserves better output. This could be a real winner with a better reflector and higher output. It has character, but that's only my opinion.
Stefan


----------



## CanDo (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

whc,
Thanks for answering my questions .


----------



## whc (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



StefanFS said:


> WHC,
> did you measure the current to the led AT the led or elsewhere? I saw that you wrote earlier that the current draw was 0.75 A.
> Possibly they got a bad shipment of SSC or they are using T-bin, since they don't state what bin they are using. Still, the reflector is an abomination. The light is so sweet, it looks good and feels very good in my hand. The finish is excellent and the clickie switch is very nice. It really deserves better output. This could be a real winner with a better reflector and higher output. It has character, but that's only my opinion.
> Stefan


Just measured current at LED, I get 0.85A (850mAh if I am not mistaking). Must be a T-Bin, maybe it is time to try some U-Bins that some are selling in this forum...


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

This is strange. The output difference between T-bin and U-bin isn't that dramatic, is it? I have some U-bin SWOI/H emitters, but I'm reluctant to use one for this since I'm planning on losing the SSC module and reflector once my various drop ins arrive. I'll see if I have some U-bin SSC's somewhere that has been replaced from mods.
Stefan


----------



## CanDo (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

How about the CL1H with the M1 XR-E module?


----------



## HiltiHome (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Fantastic close up shot of the circuit board:goodjob:

The most interesting part is the resistor R022; the current sens resistor.

If you lower the value, you will increase the current thru the LED...

It will be hard to get low value resistors of that size, but you can solder one or two resistors in parallel to the existing resistor.

A good value to start with should be 1 Ohm or less...


Heinz


----------



## whc (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



StefanFS said:


> This is strange. The output difference between T-bin and U-bin isn't that dramatic, is it? I have some U-bin SWOI/H emitters, but I'm reluctant to use one for this since I'm planning on losing the SSC module and reflector once my various drop ins arrive. I'll see if I have some U-bin SSC's somewhere that has been replaced from mods.
> Stefan


 Must admit I don't know much about difference between bins, it is just a guess that it is a T-bin, strange at 850mAh that it is not brighter. Maybe a low efficient T-bin...


----------



## whc (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



CanDo said:


> How about the CL1H with the M1 XR-E module?


 The current at led? Kind of hard to do, since it is a drop in module, would make it almost impossible to measure at the led with the reflector off. But my guess it that the driver board is exactly the same, would be much cheaper to produce if the both LED modules used same board/regulation.


----------



## whc (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



HiltiHome said:


> Fantastic close up shot of the circuit board:goodjob:
> 
> The most interesting part is the resistor R022; the current sens resistor.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info .

Anybody up for that mod, I am out ...


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

I just checked. T-bin is 70-91 Lumen. U-bin is 91-118.5 Lumen.
It might be S-bin which is 54-70 Lumen, but it is doubtful.
Don't be tricked by the title, 1 Watt. This is SSC's binning document for the P4 range. See link: http://www.essc.co.kr/_HOMEPAGE/home_kor/product/spec/P4_BL.pdf


----------



## Dereelight (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



whc said:


> Must admit I don't know much about difference between bins, it is just a guess that it is a T-bin, strange at 850mAh that it is not brighter. Maybe a low efficient T-bin...


 
Hi, whc,

I also surprised about SSC LED, I made some pictures, and I can't confirm if I get the true bin. will consult the vender.


----------



## whc (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



Dereelight said:


> Hi, whc,
> 
> I also surprised about SSC LED, I made some pictures, and I can't confirm if I get the true bin. will consult the vender.


 That is defiantly U-bins, and a very good kind if I am not mistaking (very white and lower forward voltage). Strange that they will not put out more light at 850mAh...?

Remembering waion writing some thing about this batch of the same bin he got, that they was not as bright as they should have bean: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1972759&postcount=118

It is though very white, and thinks that it produces plenty of light, just strange it does not gives more light...


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

I'm now in the process of swapping the led for a new one. I couldn't resist it, been thinking of this all day at work. I'm putting in a spanking new USWOI I found in a drawer. I measured mA to the led with one lead removed, 970 mA. I'm expecting great results (hopefully). Only the soldering left to do. Results within the hour.


----------



## whc (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Just did the lightbox test of overall lux again, after fixing the heat problem (though only temporary), I get slightly better reading now, and more stable readings:

Here is some Lux reading of Overall Output:

1x18650 3.7v SSC P4 on high: *6240* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SSC P4 on high: *6660* Lux

Ordered some ArticSilver Thermai Adhensive, should be here tomorrow, so I can glue the led proper to the heat sink, maybe get even better results, if the LED has not taken damage.


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Results.

After I measured mA to the led to be in excess of 900 mA I took the intended replacement SSC P4 USWOI and put it on the end of a copper rod with thermal paste under the slug. I then attached leads from a DC power supply delivering 3.5 Volts and 900 mA to this particular led. Bare emitter in lightbox in excess of 15500 Lux.

I then installed this led into the DR-CL1H led engine with Arctic Silver epoxy under the slug. I let this cure for a bit. I then tested the light with the head removed and the emitter bare in the same lightbox. 9050 Lux. Not even a 1000 Lux improvement over the stock emitter. With the head and reflector in place total output is up to 6700 Lux from about 6000 Lux with the stock emitter. Not even noticeable without instruments.

My conclusion is that there is something very wrong with the driver circuit in this light. Might also be something else. I don't know. 

I was lucky that the epoxy hadn't set completely, so I managed to save the replacement USWOI for better use in the future. I will try this light with various drop ins, I really hope that works at least.
Stefan


----------



## jsr (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

That is really weird! If anything, adding the DMM in series would decrease the current resulting in a lower than actual reading. A SSC P4 driven at close to 1A should be retardedly bright.

StefanFS - did you remeasure the UVSOI again on the rod to confirm the driver didn't damage the LED? Just to remove the possibility that the driver surges enough at the beginning to damage the LED resulting in lower output.


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

No, I didn't. But wouldn't an initial surge show in really high brightness for a very short moment (flash?) before it damages the led?

Edit.
Seems like I burned a perfectly good USWOI. Checked the battery voltage, protected AW 18650, at 4.19 Volts. Installed it and measured voltage on the bare leads in the pill, 4.19 volts. Total direct drive, with no loss? I'm no electronics guru so help me out with this notion.
Stefan

Edit again...
Out of curiosity I measured Volts to the led on two of my lights that have SSC P4 USVOI, both on 3.7 Volt LiIon. 

Liteflux LF1 with 14500 cell measured at 4.18 Volts. Inserted into the light on high it delivers 3.49 Volts to the led.
Fenix P1 with RCR123 cell measured at 4.19 Volts. Inserted into the light it delivers 3.53 volts to the led.
I guess that normally some voltage is lost on the way to the led due to internal resistance in the components. I think it is safe to say that it is not healthy to feed an SSC P4 4.19 Volts.... My bad, should have checked this before I swapped the led.


----------



## jsr (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

StefanFS - surges can happen quickly and may not be caught. Are you measuring the voltage of the pill with no LED in place? Most drivers do not have no-load protection. Powering up a driver with no 'no-load' protection will kill the driver. If an LED, even the stock one, was in place, than yes, that's too high for the LED. I'd suggest testing the USVOI again to make sure if it's fried.


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

No, I measured them with the led in place. I reinstalled the stock led on the Dereelight before I measured it. My replacement is fried, it has about half the output now. I guess this could be called the $9 worth "Kill Your USWOI" learning experience.


----------



## havand (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Are SSC P4 slugs neautral? It sit possible it is creating a partial short to the body? (Sorry if this is a stupid question, I havn't kept up on the SSC parts lately)


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

This light has reversed polarity. Battery is backward so isolation isn't that much of a problem.


----------



## whc (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Damn nothing really to get out of modding to USWOI, oh well will then not think of for now, will just settle with the USXOH installed (think it works very well when proper heatsinked)...

Guess I am not the only one burning LED's these days, that comes with the "job" as a modder , destroyed 1 Cree and 2 SSC P4 yesterday, have only one left, that goes in my T5 tomorrow (didn’t like the tint the T5 had). Must get some more LEDs, which bin to go for, isn’t the USXOH the most efficient U-bin at this time.???

Sorry to hear you damaged the driver as well, that’s not good...


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

I don't think I damaged the driver, I didn't do anything that dramatic to it, just took some readings and changed the led. The light is still putting out ~6000 Lux with the stock emitter reinstalled. But since the led get so much voltage and current I don't think the SSC will last for long. It's probably going to turn brown and even dimmer soon.
Stefan


----------



## whc (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



StefanFS said:


> I don't think I damaged the driver, I didn't do anything that dramatic to it, just took some readings and changed the led. The light is still putting out ~6000 Lux with the stock emitter reinstalled. But since the led get so much voltage and current I don't think the SSC will last for long. It's probably going to turn brown and even dimmer soon.
> Stefan


 Hmm ok, so it did put out that kind of voltage before the mod? That is kind of worrying...


----------



## havand (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



StefanFS said:


> I don't think I damaged the driver, I didn't do anything that dramatic to it, just took some readings and changed the led. The light is still putting out ~6000 Lux with the stock emitter reinstalled. But since the led get so much voltage and current I don't think the SSC will last for long. It's probably going to turn brown and even dimmer soon.
> Stefan



So what exactly do you feel the problem with the driver is?


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

WHC,
I have no idea if it had any other voltage before I changed the SSC. I measured voltage when I noticed that my newly installed brand new SSC produced 6000 Lux less than it did 20 minutes before the installation when I tested it.

I'm just speculating now, it might just be that I got a bad driver and/or led. But I suspect that there was nothing wrong with the factory installed SSC up until the moment I popped in the 18650 and clicked the switch and fried it. There was nothing wrong with the replacement led until I hit the switch, now it's half as bright as well. Use your multimeter and measure voltage to the led. I'm curious about what others might measure on this light, but hopefully this is an isolated incident.

havand,
it seems to do away with my emitters. Also, 4.19 Volt to the SSC on one 18650. See earlier posts.


----------



## whc (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



StefanFS said:


> WHC,
> I have no idea if it had any other voltage before I changed the SSC. I measured voltage when I noticed that my newly installed brand new SSC produced 6000 Lux less than it did 20 minutes before the installation when I tested it.
> 
> I'm just speculating now, it might just be that I got a bad driver and/or led. But I suspect that there was nothing wrong with the factory installed SSC up until the moment I popped in the 18650 and clicked the switch and fried it. There was nothing wrong with the replacement led until I hit the switch, now it's half as bright as well. Use your multimeter and measure voltage to the led. I'm curious about what others might measure on this light, but hopefully this is an isolated incident.
> ...


 Will measure the voltage tomorrow, right now the SSC P4 module is taken apart, ready for epoxy that should come tomorrow (I hope).


----------



## TOTC (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



StefanFS said:


> I suspect that there was nothing wrong with the factory installed SSC up until the moment I popped in the 18650 and clicked the switch and fried it.


Hi Stefan,
Are you saying that the CL1H can't safely run on one 18650, or was it one of the mods you made plus the use of the 18650? Apologies if I'm overlooking the obvious here, there seems to be some back and forth speculation as to what is going on and I'm a bit confused.


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

I haven't really modded it, just changed the led to see if I could increase output since there was a notion that the stock led might be faulty, and maybe that was the reason for the output level, 6000 Lux on high. Which seemed to be a bit low for an SSC P4 light running on LiIon 18650. Only thing I know is that it seems the led in my particular light gets too much voltage.


----------



## whc (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Just done assembling the LED to the heat sink and soldering it to the driver board. Nice, now I can really use it, was a bit worried about using it too long with only thermal compound, but now when the LED is glued to the heat sink, I can use it without thinking if the LED has good contact to the heat sink and maybe burning the LED.

The result is very good I think, cut off the “soldering arms” on the LED, to about the length of the small “arms” that shows + and – direction. This way there is no way the “arms” can accidentally hit the heat sink, and cause shortcut the driver board.

Some pics.















Did two measure the voltage at the LED, and only gets *3.45v* with a folly charged cell (cell measured *4.23v*). Must be some thing wrong with your driver board StefanFS…


----------



## whc (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Man this is strange, but after using Artic Silver Thermal Adhensive, it just seamed to be brighter to my eyes comparing to my Lumapower M1 SSC P4, so took the lightbox yet again, and measured the overall output with head on, and god some pretty impressive readings:

1x18650 on high: *7300*Lux
2xRCR123A on high: *7740*Lux

That is with batteries straight of the charger, and will of curse drop some after short time, but the other readings I took, also was with fresh of the charger cells. Man it is important to use the right Epoxy...


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Thanks, WHC. Then I guess the driver in my light is faulty. I've been having bad luck with some new lights lately.
Stefan


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Thx for the review, i wonder if the LED module is compatible with the surefire p lamp assemblies if so it may work with the gladius falcata


----------



## HiltiHome (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Hi whc, StefanFS,

Did you make sure, that the slug was electrical insulated from the heatsink ?

Even if this light has positive on body, there is the possibility that the R022 resistor is in line with either the negative or positive wire to the emitter.

Mounting the emitter without insulation, could have made a short circuit to the sens-resistor.....


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

HiltiHome,
I used Arctic S epoxy. Now that you mention it, when I took off the stock led I found that there was very thin epoxy under it, and that the heatsink had a small protrusion in the middle left from machining, a center burr. Like the sharp end of a nail sticking up maybe 1/3 of a mm from the heatsink center, left from machining in a lathe or similar machine. I sanded this before I switched the led. So if it's like this I killed the driver when I turned the light on the first time? And then the fried driver fried my replacement SSC. I just love it...


----------



## whc (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*



HiltiHome said:


> Hi whc, StefanFS,
> 
> Did you make sure, that the slug was electrical insulated from the heatsink ?
> 
> ...


 Nope didn't do that, just glued the LED directly on to the heat sink, since the positive wire connecting the LED is also connected to the heat sink, so should really not be a problem I think if the slug is electrical insulated or nor (I hope ).

See the picture here: http://www.wcw.dk/billeder/DSC02273.JPG, in the bottom the red wire is soldered to the brass ring, and the brass ring is connected to the heat sink when installed.


----------



## whc (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

First runtimetest is done:

_AW's protected RCR123A "750"mAh on High_: *1*hours *3*minutes until the protection kicked in.


----------



## havand (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - Many Pictures*

Kind of wishing I hadn't paid the 18 for the 2nd cree module...Could have bought one of those Q2 6 mode assemblies for sale in the dealer's section :/ OH well, not a biggie, minor mis-step.


----------



## HiltiHome (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*

whc is right.

The red wire is conected directly to the brass ring, making contact with the body...so mounting the emitter without insulation was not the reason for dead circuit and fried emitter.

...strange things going on in this light...


----------



## whc (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*

_Protected 18650 2200mAh on High_: Start *4.23*v after *2*hours down to *3.73*v
After about *2*hours *45*minutes the flashlight became noticeably dimmer
After *3*hours voltage down to *2.77*v and the flashlight is very dim, still with usable light
After *4*hours voltage down to *2.65*v and flashlight is a bit dimmer, but still with usable light
After *5*hours the flashlight is still very dim voltage down to *2.62*v, stopped the test here!

I would say about *2*hours *45*minutes of very well regulated light, and after that the flashlight gradually becomes more and more dimmer, think the flashlight will have a usable light until the protection would kick in.


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*

Fixed. I disassembled the driver pill and found several loose aluminium machining burrs inside the pill, causing shorths most likely. Voltage to led is now 3.47 Volt. Total output is 7400 Lux on 18650. The stock emitter survived and works as it should. I'm done with this, finally.


----------



## havand (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*



StefanFS said:


> Fixed. I disassembled the driver pill and found several loose aluminium machining burrs inside the pill, causing shorths most likely. Voltage to led is now 3.47 Volt. Total output is 7400 Lux on 18650. The stock emitter survived and works as it should. I'm done with this, finally.



Brightness more acceptable now?


----------



## whc (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*



StefanFS said:


> Fixed. I disassembled the driver pill and found several loose aluminium machining burrs inside the pill, causing shorths most likely. Voltage to led is now 3.47 Volt. Total output is 7400 Lux on 18650. The stock emitter survived and works as it should. I'm done with this, finally.


 Good to hear it finally works as it should, also yours has a big increase in overall Lux, now there is some thing for Dereelight to work on QC should not be aluminium burrs inside shortcutting the circuit, also found some small in mine (hope I cleaned it proper).

Man the Seoul SSC P4 can take some abuse, really is a great quality LED I think…


----------



## HiltiHome (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*

Thx whc and StefanFS,

for your investigations.

I'm still interested in this light. Construction and finish looks very good, but there has to be some serious improvement in assembling and quality control...

let's wait for the second batch and how the manufacturer handles the issues with your lights...


Heinz


----------



## Dark Vapor (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*

I noticed mine became warm after a few minutes. By comparison, the Lumapower M1 was very cool to the touch. Anyone else noticed this? Does this mean the M1 is more efficient in converting energy to light instead of heat? Or is the Dereelight's heatsinking more efficient than the M1? Did you know that because of the locking ring in the M1 (to hold the reflector in place), you could do a makeshift adjustable flood beam? Comparing the 2, I kinda like the flood spot from the M1. But I like the tactical switch better on the Dereelight. Just my observations. Thanks.


----------



## JKL (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*



Dark Vapor said:


> I noticed mine became warm after a few minutes. By comparison, the Lumapower M1 was very cool to the touch. Anyone else noticed this? Does this mean the M1 is more efficient in converting energy to light instead of heat? Or is the Dereelight's heatsinking more efficient than the M1? Did you know that because of the locking ring in the M1 (to hold the reflector in place), you could do a makeshift adjustable flood beam? Comparing the 2, I kinda like the flood spot from the M1. But I like the tactical switch better on the Dereelight. Just my observations. Thanks.



TOTC's Beamsots available
http://s94998600.onlinehome.us/CL1H/beam-comparison-large.jpg


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*

Inspired by whc I just had to start messing with it again this afternoon. I wanted to do a runtime check on it to see if it was ok. Fully charged 18650, after 23 minutes I broke it off due to thermal concerns. Temp was then 38.9 C (102 F). Nothing to dramatic heatwise, but somehow it felt wrong to continue. After cooling down it delivers 5900 Lux in total output on a newly topped off 18650. Just for the hell of it I put in two fresh RCR123, I broke that one off at 16 minutes when the temp was 40.9 C (106 F). 
Stefan


----------



## Dark Vapor (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*

Thanks JKL, for the link to the beamshot comparisons. However, I already know what the DR-CL1H and the Lumapower M1 beams look like since I have both lights.


----------



## JKL (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*



Dark Vapor said:


> Thanks JKL, for the link to the beamshot comparisons. However, I already know what the DR-CL1H and the Lumapower M1 beams look like since I have both lights.




:twothumbs Very well,so in your opinion what is better to buy,M1 or DR-CL1H? :thanks:


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*

I found that the component RO22 on the driver board is missing. I compared my board against the picture whc took of his. whc, I hope that you don't mind that I borrowed part of your picture of your board. It's for comparison only. First board is whc's, the second is my board that is resting in the lower half of the reflector. I cut it down to make a lens retaining ring, works great.







Dereelight have good customer service. They offered to replace my driver pill without me even asking for it. Sadly, that was after I sawed the reflector in half.
Stefan


----------



## HiltiHome (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*

It might be a zero ohm resistor....


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*

Yes, it looks like one. Sometimes they are marked with a zero, but not always.


----------



## RV7 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*

whc, if I remember correctly your SSC was over heated once right? It doesn't suprise me if that overheating damaged the emmitter permanently so that it no longer works like a U bin - maybe a T now. I've heard of plenty of such accidents.


----------



## ARRI (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*

excuse me, can any body tell me how to "open" the SSC module?
I would like to have a look on the pcb.


----------



## StefanFS (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*

It's pressed into the module. I drilled a very tiny hole in the aluminium right beside the outer copper ring on the pcb, then I carefully pried it out of the module using a small screwdriver, using the far side of the drilled hole in the module for leverage. I'm sure it's possible to do without drilling a hole as long as you have tools that are thin enough to go between the copper ring and the module.
Stefan


----------



## whc (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*



RV7 said:


> whc, if I remember correctly your SSC was over heated once right? It doesn't suprise me if that overheating damaged the emmitter permanently so that it no longer works like a U bin - maybe a T now. I've heard of plenty of such accidents.


 I think it has bean overheating some, but seams to be working fine now.


----------



## whc (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*



ARRI said:


> excuse me, can any body tell me how to "open" the SSC module?
> I would like to have a look on the pcb.


 I used a tiny screwdriver and put it in the hold where the wire is coming from (of course disconnecting the wire from the LED), and with fingers crossed I hit the screwdriver gently, and hope I haven’t hit some components. Think it is more safe to do it the way StefanFS writes...


----------



## whc (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*

Got my second CL1H today, included was a new kind of reflector for cree, a kind of "curved" reflector, that Dereelight was so kindly to let me test . Must say that Dereelight has a very good costumers service:rock:...

The new "curved" reflector, gives an overall bigger hot spot, and little less ring issue that with an smooth kind, thoug the Cree ring is still there, unlike a OP-Type reflector, which can if made right get the ring to disapier, like magic  (the Lumapower D-Mini OP-Reflector is a good example of that).

Here is some images comparing to the stock smooth reflector (left) and the new "curved" reflector (right).








Smooth




"Curved"





Some beamshots.

Smooth reflector




Smooth reflector, 2-stops underexposed




"Curved" reflector




"Curved" reflector, 2-stops underexposed




Left: "Curved" reflector, Right: M1 OP-Reflector




Left: "Curved" reflector, Right: M1 OP-Reflector, 2-stops underexposed


----------



## ARRI (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*

whc
Did you proceed a test (about Lux reading/Runtime) on the CREE module?
I am from Hong Kong. My friend and I are going to group buy the CREE module.


----------



## whc (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*



ARRI said:


> whc
> Did you proceed a test (about Lux reading/Runtime) on the CREE module?
> I am from Hong Kong. My friend and I are going to group buy the CREE module.


 Comming later today ...


----------



## whc (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: New Beam-Shots After Fix*

Some Lux reading with the Cree module:

Here is some Lux reading of Overall Output:

Dereelight DR-CL1H:
1x18650 3.7v Cree XR-E on high: *7340* Lux
1x18650 3.7v Cree XR-E on low: *2560* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v Cree XR-E on high: *7290* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v Cree XR-E on low: *2840* Lux

Here is some Lux reading at 1m in Throw:

Dereelight DR-CL1H:
1x18650 3.7v Cree XR-E on high: *3290* Lux
1x18650 3.7v Cree XR-E on low: *1160* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v Cree XR-E on high: *3410* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v Cree XR-E on low: *1380* Lux


----------



## havand (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: More details on Cree mod*

Impressive, but slightly lower than some others. Amilite? 

I just got mine in the mail today and I have to say i'm pretty impressed. The threads all seem pretty good. I really like the HAIII and color. I havn't tried the cree module yet. Reflector could use some improvement. I'm willing to be there are some pretty significant losses there. Overall a nice light for the price! I might look into how to make low lower at some point. In a large room or outside there is a distinct and noticeable difference, but I agree with others that it could be a bit more differentiated.


----------



## T4R06 (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: More details on Cree module*

you guys lucky, i will returned mine. threads are not matching. 
poor annodizing and some blemishes on body.
this is the worst light i've ever seen in my life.


----------



## havand (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: More details on Cree mod*



T4R06 said:


> you guys lucky, i will returned mine. threads are not matching.
> poor annodizing and some blemishes on body.
> this is the worst light i've ever seen in my life.



Really?

I'm not saying mine is perfect, it isn't. The etched lettering isn't perfect and there ARE a few defects...But I didn't pay $150 for it either. For the price i'm satisfied. My threads felt fine to me. Not silky smooth, but nice. 

I'm sorry yours wasn't up to standard. I think i'm really going to enjoy mine.


----------



## T4R06 (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: More details on Cree module*

@havand - good to hear yours is functioning well.
tightening the tailcap and twisting the head to get low high mode is reall pain in the [email protected]#!!

yes its only $61.50. but hey. my MKIIX worth $44.95 is perfect! and a lot brighter than notreelight!

im getting 158lms on MKIIX 100% mode using 14500


----------



## Dereelight (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: More details on Cree module*

Hi, T4R06,

As we discussed in the mail, we can give you a new replacement, if you do not agree, the refund. Can you send it back via USPS? Made it, because with a batch of things, we would like to know why there's such a big different. 

Very sorry to inconvenience you.

thanks.
Alan.


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Dereelight DR-CL1H SSC & XR-E P4 - Mini Review - UPDATE: More details on Cree mod*

hmm, was gonna pull the trigger and order one with cree just because the anodizing looks so nice in the pictures... looks as nice or better than my late huntlight ft02x (1xcr123a w/ 2AA body) in terms of anodizing finish and i would love to see if that removable ring clip can fit some of my wolfeyes lights.... i'll have to wait...


----------

